# Need advise on Milwaukee 5625-20 router



## mariop (Jan 3, 2010)

A couple weeks ago I found out that the collet was not securely locking the bit in place. With some force I was able to pull the bit out by hand. This is something I cannot do with my other 2 routers (makita and Porter Cable). I purchased a replacement collet and the collet nut as specified by Milwaukee tools. Strangely enough I'm experiencing the same problem. It seems as if the collet nut does not sufficiently pull the collet shaft to adequately squeeze the collet against the shank of the bit.

Of course I'm looking for any advise about this. Especially if you have this router and check out if you have the same situation.

All ideas are welcomed.

Mario


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hello Mario I'm sure somebody on the forum will be able to assist you.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Most unusual. In my view, there is no better router OEM collet than Milwaukee.
Test with .500" precision steel dowel rod.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Try checking the recess to see if there is anything that could be preventing the collet from seating in the taper. Also check the threads on the shaft and make sure there is no damaged spot that the nut is getting tight on before it seats the collet all the way. If you are not having that problem using the same bits with your other routers then it is not a problem with undersized shanks.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Mario. I have that router, and have never experienced what you describe. Is it a recent purchase? If so, I would take it back to the vendor and exchange it if you can't find the problem following Charles advice. Or contact Milwaukee about it. A loose bit is an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Is it possible there might be a high spot or burr on the taper in the spindle...?


----------



## mariop (Jan 3, 2010)

Actually I've been using the router for 4-5 years without incidents. It so happens that I just noticed this problem. I mostly use Freud or other brand name bits. I've sent for another collet and nut and will see how they work when I get them delivered.

BrianS, when I look at the collet shaft, there is about a 1/4 inch of thread on the inside without anything screwed in it. I'm now wondering if there should be something (like a thin ring or sleeve) screwed on there. Can you check your router to see if there is something there?

Thanks to all for your suggestions.


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

I had a problem with my Milwaukee 5616 router collet where I had a difficult time removing bits. Most always had to take the entire collet off and use a wood dowel to force the bit out. I ended up buying a Musclechuck and it is now a pleasure to use.


----------



## oldwoodenshoe (Nov 28, 2011)

Are you sure you are not bottoming out the bit when you insert it into the collet? You have to keep the bit from bottoming out when you tightening it up.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

oldwoodenshoe said:


> Are you sure you are not bottoming out the bit when you insert it into the collet? You have to keep the bit from bottoming out when you tightening it up.


Or not inserting the cutter deep enough into the collet?


----------



## mariop (Jan 3, 2010)

Problem Solved!!!

The shaft nut threads onto the motor shaft. It had come about two turns loose. Thus when the collet nut is tightened, it pulls the motor shaft onto the collect. Since it was two turns short it was not fully engaged. This router has a hex recess in the center of the motor shaft. So, using a hex key and a wrench I was able to re-tighten the shaft nut onto the motor spindle. I guess I will have to keep an eye on it so that it doesn't come loose again.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That's good. It was only a maintenance issue. You probably have 2 working collets now.


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

I have always used rubber "O" rings on all of my router bits. They are cheap and easy to get and they always keep the router bit from completely bottoming out.
1/4" ID and 1/2" ID "O" rings are available at any Lowes, Home Depot, hardware store or pluming supply


----------

